# NGD - Fender Highway One Texas Telecaster



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Here is my new Telecaster, probably my most rare guitar so far!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice. I have a burst one. I love those Hwy 1 Teles and Strats. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So YOU'RE the guy that got my new Tele!!!! That's awesome, well done. Really like the color.
Are the pickups stock or aftermarket?
Congrats BTW.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

According to the seller, everything is original, I asked him that exact question. It seems correct, as these are the hottest Telecaster pickups I have ever heard. I believe Fender calls them "Hot Vintage". Angela Instruments in the U.S. sells these pickups. They have measured the neck pickup at 9.77k, and the bridge pickup at 16.27k.

And the color is Honey Blonde.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

They are great teles, congrats!!!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, enjoy!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice! You can't go wrong with a Highway One. Looks great, how does it feel?


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The body feels like bare wood under your hand, which I really like. The neck is a chunky "C". And the 12" radius neck has a very low action, plays very fast easily.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice guitar and nice pictures man! You sure make it look good.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, that's as Tele as it gets IMO.


Very nice looking guitar.

Enjoy.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats!

I've always liked that Fender blonde, sort of their "TV" colour.

So, a chunky neck _and_ a flatter radius? 
There goes the GAS.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

When it comes to teles I can't make up my mind. I would like to have one like the OP but I also like the body to be bound but I also want one with a belly and forearm cut and you can't have both. Decisions, decisions. Enjoy this one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> When it comes to teles I can't make up my mind. I would like to have one like the OP but I also like the body to be bound but I also want one with a belly and forearm cut and you can't have both.


Why not?

The only problem there is limiting yourself to one Tele.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Why not?
> 
> The only problem there is limiting yourself to one Tele.


I guess you could but I have never seen one. You would have to get someone to bind it or do it yourself if you had the tools.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice! 

The Hwy Ones are great guitars, very solid yet easy to play. I loved the neck on mine, felt instantly comfortable.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

What no love? She's up on the Jiji already?http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/2005-fender-highway-1-texas-telecaster/1074997357


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

I'm a Gibson guy thru and thru, but I've got no problem saying that a blonde whiteguard Tele is about as stone cool as it gets. Gorgeous axe! Congrats.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

bzrkrage said:


> What no love? She's up on the Jiji already?http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/2005-fender-highway-1-texas-telecaster/1074997357
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put a non-refundable deposit down on my Holy Grail Strat at Long & McQuade today...ah, well, so it goes!


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

... :smiley-faces-75:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, how many teles and strats do you have now?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Well, how many teles and strats do you have now?


I was wondering the same thing...seems like *rhh7 *is having a lot of NGD's recently. 
BTW, this is not meant to be critical in any way. 

*@rhh7*...What is your "Holy Grail Strat"?...or is that a specific strat model that I'm not familiar with??

We await another NGD from you...:sFun_cheerleader2:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

That Tele is a beauty - gonna be hard for a Strat to top it. You should send me the Tele so the Strat doesn't develop a complex ;-)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I guess you could but I have never seen one. You would have to get someone to bind it or do it yourself if you had the tools.



Yup, sorry. I didn't read that as carefully as I should have.

Binding with a belly and forearm cuts would be a special case.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> When it comes to teles I can't make up my mind. I would like to have one like the OP but I also like the body to be bound but I also want one with a belly and forearm cut and you can't have both. Decisions, decisions. Enjoy this one.


The new Am Stds have a belly cut. My Am Dlx has top binding as well. Not sure I've seen one with the forearm cutaway though...........


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Well, how many teles and strats do you have now?


Well, it looks like I have 5 Telecasters, and 2 Stratocasters. I have a new Strat arriving any day at Long & McQuade.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

My kind of collection.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> The new Am Stds have a belly cut. My Am Dlx has top binding as well. Not sure I've seen one with the forearm cutaway though...........


I should have been a little more specific. When I think of binding, I mean both top and bottom. It seems once there is a cut, as in belly or forearm, it is too much work to add binding because of the angles involved. It can be done but I have not seen it yet.


----------

